# 120 fowler stocking?



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

So I want to keep fish I cant keep in the reef and some fish that will enjoy the space. I think im still limited since alot of fish will outgrow the four foot tank. Any suggestions? Id like some tangs a trigger not sure what else


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Im keeping my 46G running for the same reason. If my FOWLR is bigger, I will get some nice, big angels for sure!


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

I really like Harlequin Tusks. A 4 foot 120 doesn't have a ton of swimming space. Maybe one large angel, one or two dwarf angels, a tang or two (but the smaller ones).


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ya I think a angel would be nice how about a lionfish but im not thrilled about the whole poisonous thing


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so if you go with a lion volitans is the way to go there taking over reefs every where and they eat right away so no inviroment harm and no strees from not eating 
basickly you want a lion that's no big angels not like u can fit one in a 120 and no realy agresive triggers no puffers because they will nip the lions spines and strees it out to the point where it dies 
theres come cool reef groupers but again there realyu isn't that much room in a 120 


you could do an eel 
lion 
blue throat trigger 
flame angel 
midnight angel 
a yellow tang and a tusk 
I think that would look cool and be reasonable for your tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Butterfly fish would do fine in a 120g, along with a large angel and maybe some non-reefsafe dwarf angels like Lemon peels (love the yellow with blue eye ring).

If you're adding a trigger, you can go for a non-reefsafe one (often less expensive and more colourful than the reefsafe blue throat)


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------

